# EPS aus Illustrator - nicht kompatibel?



## jensen (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

meine erste Illustrator-Frage (Version 10) ..

Ist das "Illustrator-EPS" Format möglicherweise kein normales eps? 

Ich hab da ja diese Probleme in FH, die EPS von
brandsoftheworld.com zu öffnen, da wird mir in FH nämlich nix
angezeigt (davon wurde hier auch schonmal berichtet).

Nun hab ich die eps in Illu geöffnet und bearbeitet. Dort kann ich sie nur als Illustrator-EPS
speichern, und sehe sie in FH nur als gepixelte Grafik..

Über "Exportieren" ist kein EPS-Format zur Auswahl..

Kann mir jemand nen klugen Rat geben? Denke ich hier falsch? Meine
Druckfrau kann mit dre Illu-eps nix anfangen, bekommt sie nicht
geöffnet.. Mit den Freehand-eps klappts bei ihr. Auch die eps von brandsoftheworld funktionieren bei ihr (obwohl ich diese in FH nicht angezeigt bekomme)..   

Danke schonmal!

Jens


----------



## Freundin (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Jens,

Du kannst das EPS in Illustrator für Version 8 abspeichern, dann gehts auf jeden Fall mit FH9 auf. (Getestet auf PC) Oder exportiere es als Tiff. 

Gruß

Freundin


----------



## jensen (7. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Freundin,

danke für den Tip! Mit eps als Version8 klappts einwandfrei! Super!  

mfg!
Jens


----------

